#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-09
<maclin> jzheng_afk, ping
<tiger_> nick TigerLuo
<maclin> ypwong,ping
<FJKong> maclin: 他今天休假
<maclin> FJKong，好的，已经联系好了，thanks:)
<FJKong> maclin: ok
<FJKong>  ;/quit
<JackYu> ypwong, jzheng_afk, hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-10
<lenky> hihi
<lenky> aron有空打包不？
<lenky> happyaron,ping
<lenky> 代码在这：https://github.com/lenky0401/fcitx-qimpanel/tree/ubuntukylin-13.10
<lenky> 有哪里不对 或没有按照打包规范或社区规范写的 都可以改
<FJKong> lenky: 在么
<lenky> 哦哦
<FJKong> 现在皮肤这块还需要改么
<lenky> 不知道啊
<lenky> 我按照我自己的想法实现的
<lenky> 你看看代码 需不需要改
<FJKong> 如果是默认皮肤的看这还可以但是我这边好像有点小bug
<lenky> 现在功能都是实现在ubuntukylin分支里的 有很多地方可能不合规范 比如没有考虑统一安装路径 那个皮肤的实现也有些问题
<lenky> 对四个默认皮肤可以支持 对于其他带很大logo的皮肤 支持还不好 会变形
<FJKong> 打开输入法后上面有一个小黑条
<lenky> 那是刚启动时吧 会有一个小窗口 但焦点移动一下就没了
<lenky> 你在你的机器上跑一下 有问题看能否改咯
<FJKong> 不是 我这边出来的情况是不管有没有打开输入法都有黑条
<FJKong> 而且就在光标的下面
<FJKong> 好的 好的
<lenky> 不会吧 我让我同事们试试
<FJKong> 我等会再换个桌面试试
<happyaron> lenky: 好。
<lenky> happyaron,刚commit了一个 修复皮肤右边哪个圈圈变形的问题 现在好一点了
<lenky> http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/5417/06vh.png
<lenky> 那些安装路径什么该怎么放或有什么问题 你改一下 或你给我说一下 我来改也可以 反正改起来应该也很快
<JackYu> smartboyhw, hi
<smartboyhw> JackYu, hello
<JackYu> smartboyhw, did you get my email?
<JackYu> about the testimonials:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, yes. I will write one later (and it seems many people are ping-ing me)
<JackYu> smartboyhw, OK, thanks.
<ypwong> smartboyhw,
<ypwong> ping
<smartboyhw> ypwong, OK
<smartboyhw> What's the matter?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, sorry nothing, unping
<smartboyhw> ypwong, heh
 * smartboyhw thinks ypwong should train ping-ing skills:p
<ypwong> you left school so early
<ypwong> yeah, i'm good at pong but not so good at ping :)
<smartboyhw> ypwong, My home is close to school, and today we got a bit early leaving school
<ypwong> nice
<smartboyhw> Ouch, JackYu left, I was about to criticize his wiki page-.-
<ypwong> smartboyhw, what's wrong
<smartboyhw> ypwong, his wiki page, it isn't necessary to make testimonials from only Ubuntu Members.
<smartboyhw> I think he mistaken it for Developer application -.-
<ypwong> smartboyhw, well i think for testimonials they can come from any one
<smartboyhw> ypwong, but JackYu specified in his wiki page that testimonials are to be from Ubuntu Members only, others can just leave a comment.
<smartboyhw> Which, is for developers, but not for a general Ubuntu Member application.
<ypwong> smartboyhw, probably he copied it from somewhere?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, ah, I got it
<ypwong> wow there's a picture
<smartboyhw> But huh, that's weird
<ypwong> heh
<smartboyhw> ypwong, you left a testimonial for JackYu yet?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, not yet :( I have to finish my work first
<smartboyhw> ypwong, sure
<smartboyhw> ypwong, his Membership application is on the 18th
<ypwong> smartboyhw, shouldn't be a problem :)
<JackYu> smartboyhw, hi, thanks for your testimonial:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-11
<ypwong> FJKong, http://shurufa.baidu.com/skin.html
<FJKong> ypwong: got
<ypwong> FJKong, any other popular input methods we can investigate?
<ypwong> about skins
<FJKong> QQ ?
<FJKong> I think users of qq input method is more than baidu
<whzhang> when I build debian package using debuild -us -uc, an error happens:  E:sharedobject-in-library-directory-missing-soname
<ypwong> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<ypwong> whzhang, 那个库是怎么命名？
<whzhang> library.so
<whzhang> 我想写一个通用的图形化deb包制作工具
<whzhang> 用户只需要填写必要的信息，然后添加指定的源代码目录就可以生成deb包
<ypwong> FJKong, 不知道 QQ 输入法的是什么格式
<FJKong> ypwong: 等我看看先
<ypwong> 他们有个编辑器
<ypwong> whzhang, http://lintian.debian.org/tags/sharedobject-in-library-directory-missing-soname.html
<whzhang> ypwong: ok, let me see see :)
<FJKong> qq输入法格式是自己生成的 比较难解析
<FJKong> baidu 和搜狗的相对容易
<FJKong> 刚开会说监控文件，你们用的什么方法？
<FJKong> 游客助手
<FJKong> lenky: github上代码更新了么
<lenky> 什么意思？
<lenky> 有没有更新 可以看commit呀？还是指我本地是否有改？
<lenky> 我本地在改哦 我想把main.qml重构一下 发现之前的代码太乱了 实现得不好
<lenky> 但github上的代码也可以用
<FJKong> 哦 看到了
<FJKong> 有个bug
<FJKong> 皮肤子菜单里面出现个CMakeFiles
<lenky> 那是因为是直接在build下执行的
<lenky> 它会扫描当前目录
<lenky> 我刚在triggerUpdateSkinListMenu函数里加了个判断 如果文件夹下没有fcitx_skin.conf文件 就跳过
<FJKong> 哦
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-12
<Jack_Yu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> Jack_Yu, hi
<Jack_Yu> ypwong, just sent out two emails
<Jack_Yu> please check:)
<Jack_Yu> ypwong, and please give some testimonials on my Wiki. The meeting time is close...
<ypwong> Jack_Yu, you need suggestin of software or hardware?
<Jack_Yu> ypwong, yep, we will buy them.
<Jack_Yu> ypwong, ubuntukylin-devel上是不是有邮件需要approve? 但我好像没权限。
<ypwong> Jack_Yu, ok
<ypwong> will approve
<ypwong> because you're not subscriber
<Jack_Yu> ypwong, 恩，好久以前的了。。。
<Jack_Yu> ypwong, 我记得你把我设为管理员了，但是我还是没权限
<ypwong> Jack_Yu, let me check after meeting :)
<Jack_Yu> OK:)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-13
<lenky> FJKong 你之前提的那个bug 现在应该已经解决了
<lenky> 就是出现黑条条的
<lenky> https://github.com/lenky0401/fcitx-qimpanel/commit/b57adbebadc494a2cd9869553f6979934e471c7f
<FJKong> 是哪儿的问题？
<lenky> 应该是那个toplevel没有主动隐藏吧
<FJKong> 这个toplevel 是css提交的代码？
<lenky> 貌似我知道的bug以及想做的都完成了 给aron说一下 打包取最新的代码
<lenky> 还有 得取ubuntukylin-13.10分支代码哦
<ypwong> lenky, 最好你能做个版本发布的 tarball
<ypwong> 固定一个版本号
<lenky> 求指点 什么意思？
<lenky> ypwong，什么意思？
<ypwong> hmm
<lenky> 我是真不知道呢 你说一下咯 这个搞分支 还是之前谁给我说的 我就弄了一个分支
<ypwong> 不知道怎么解释。。
<lenky> 啊？
<happyaron> lenky: 收到
<lenky> 那我查一下
<ypwong> 或者 happyaron 帮忙解释一下
<happyaron> lenky: 最近停电太多了，电脑被折腾坏了，昨天晚上折腾了下今天好了……
<FJKong> lenky: 就是你把现在最终代码打一个tar包发布
<happyaron> ypwong: 第一次发布我来做吧，这样看一下就知道要怎么做了。
<ypwong> happyaron, ok, thanks
<lenky> 对对 该怎么做 才符合社区规则 还请你们说一下 不然我这弄出笑话
<lenky> 哦
<ypwong> lenky, 没事 :)
<FJKong> 这样别人可以直接下源码编译或者看
<lenky> github右边提供了一个按钮 是 Download ZIP
<lenky> tar包发布到哪里？有没有示例项目 我去参考一下
<lenky> 那我还是先看aron弄一次吧
<lenky> aron 这个程序要开机启动 是打包来做么？
<FJKong> lenky: 黑条bug 确认
<lenky> 确认还有？
<lenky> 修复没呀？
<FJKong> 美拉
<lenky> 哦哦
<FJKong> 没拉
<FJKong> 不过貌似我又发现一个
<lenky> 啊？
<lenky> 莎情况？
<FJKong> 不过不太严重
<FJKong> 就是点击菜单的时候弹出后选择有子菜单的选项
<FJKong> 比如输入法
<FJKong> 那个子菜单在双屏显示的时候会显示到另外的屏幕
<FJKong> 我说的你理解了没
<FJKong> 不过这个影响不是很大 估计很少人这么玩
<lenky> 嗯嗯 理解了
<lenky> 但那个菜单 我就是使用的最基本的QMenu和QAction 估计我也不知道怎么改
<lenky> 我在看fcitx的开机启动 然后看弄怎么把fcitx-qimpanel也弄成开机启动的
<FJKong> 没事
<FJKong> 我看看这个
<FJKong> 开机启动简单
<lenky> 那你弄一下 行不？
<FJKong> 你可以加到.config/autostart
<lenky> 这里用的cmake
<lenky> 我看fcitx里有个data文件夹 做的这个开机启动
<FJKong> aron呢？
<FJKong> 做一个desktop文件 加到autostart酒醒了
<lenky> 好像是拷贝个.desktop到/etc/xdg/autostart目录
<FJKong> 打包的时候跟他说说就可以了
<FJKong> lenky: 现在还有什么需要做的
<FJKong> 刚才的问题我试了一下 浮现不出来了暂时
<lenky> 对于搜狗皮肤的支持，有两种方式：
<lenky> 一：做一个工具，将搜狗皮肤转换为我们需要的格式
<lenky> 二：直接读取，也就是在skin目录下创建sougou.cpp和sougou.h，做实时转换，实时使用。
<lenky> 主要实现loadSkin函数
<lenky> 还有就是配置文件要独立出来，现在还是使用的旧配置，比如横竖排的那个配置还是使用的是：.config/fcitx/conf/fcitx-classic-ui.config
<lenky> 我们得做自己的配置工具
<FJKong> 我觉得加一个功能 导入搜狗皮肤
<FJKong> 比较好
<lenky> 吃饭 先
<ypwong> JackYu, ping
<ypwong> seems the link to wps for 13.04 on http://www.ubuntukylin.com/applications/showimg.php?lang=cn&id=19 is old
<JackYu> ypwong, let me check.
<JackYu> ypwong, 你是说版本号不对？
<ypwong> 好像 12.04 跟 13.04 的不一样，是对的吗？
<ypwong> 只是想确认
<JackYu> 恩，写错了。
<JackYu> 应该是13.10和13.04
<ypwong> oh
<ypwong> ic
<JackYu> ypwong,  这两天官网正在改版，尽快稳定下来，有些文字描述还要再斟酌。
<ypwong> JackYu, ok
<happyaron> FJKong: 加autostart的话，要能检测fcitx主程序不运行就退出
<FJKong> happyaron: 啥意思？
<FJKong> 你说程序里面要判断马？
<happyaron> f
<happyaron> FJKong: y
<FJKong> 为啥子呢？
<happyaron> FJKong: 否则不管用户用没用fcitx，它都在那运行着啊
<FJKong> 哦这意思啊
<FJKong> 容我三思
<FJKong> 存在一个问题
<FJKong> 你怎么知道fcitx和panel哪个先启动
<FJKong> panel先启动的话 一查询fcitx没启结果退出来了 fcitx又启动了这不悲崔了？
<happyaron> FJKong: 那就等fcitx一会儿呗。
<happyaron> FJKong: 等几秒，起不来就退。
<FJKong> 那我懂了
<FJKong> 跟fcitx一样
<happyaron> 有优雅的办法再改，等几秒至少能用。
<happyaron> FJKong: fcitx 现在不用等了……虽然等的选项还是开着的。
<FJKong> 加个脚本就行了
<FJKong> 现在不也等两秒么
<FJKong> 做一样的不久ok了
<FJKong> 程序不用动
<smartboyhw> happyaron, ypwong: Sorry to ask, but why are you not using archive.ubuntu.com for youker-assistant recommends?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-14
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong ping
<ypwong> smartboyhw, pong
<ypwong> what's up
<smartboyhw> ypwong, why are you using archive.ubuntukylin.com for youker-assistant recommends?
<smartboyhw> (Instead of archive.ubuntu.com)
<ypwong> smartboyhw, well, i just know it on friday.
<ypwong> s/know/knew
<smartboyhw> I don't think you are allowed to use your own archive...
<smartboyhw> Technically, all approved flavours should only ship things in archive.ubuntu.com
<ypwong> smartboyhw, yes I'm wondering too
<ypwong> yes you're right
<smartboyhw> ypwong, BTW I'm now a Kubuntu Dev:P
<ypwong> smartboyhw, eh? congrats!
<ypwong> what have you done for kubuntu?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, a lot of packaging:P
<ypwong> smartboyhw, wonderful, how many?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, I lost count, but over > 80 uploads (at least)
<ypwong> smartboyhw, 80 uploadds not 80 packages?
<ypwong> But that's still a lot even for uploads :)
<smartboyhw> ypwong, I seriously don't know:P
<happyaron> contributions are first counted using uploads, unless significant to a wide range of stuff (then no need for counts)
<happyaron> so 80 uploads is still a lot of thing, congrats smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> https://plus.google.com/107265043789873157543/posts/DRnrd5cQ8si
<happyaron> I've got ubuntukylin-dev PPU last week, btw, :)
<ypwong> happyaron, hey good evening
<ypwong> congrats to you too
<happyaron> :)
 * happyaron is working on fcitx-qimpanel right now, sorry for the overdue...
<smartboyhw> happyaron, congratulations. Maybe you should explain why we have archive.ubuntukylin.com?
<happyaron> smartboyhw: I'm not sure, I know it even later.
<smartboyhw> happyaron, huh
<smartboyhw> What, we are all tricked!?
<happyaron> smartboyhw: maybe you need to ask JackYu ...
<smartboyhw> happyaron, which i did
<smartboyhw> Just waiting for him to reply
<happyaron> :(
<happyaron> so let's wait him
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-15
<JackYu> smartboyhw, hi
<smartboyhw> JackYu, hello.
<JackYu> smartboyhw, congrats to you.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, thank you:)
<JackYu> smartboyhw, and do you have more suggestions on the UK archive?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, can you make the archive simliar to Ubuntu? I mean, like main, restricted, universe, multiverse
<smartboyhw> Some people will not expect UbuntuKylin to provide a way to download propritary software.
<smartboyhw> (In such manner that they can't switch targets in archive.ubuntukylin.com)
<JackYu> smartboyhw, good suggestion:)
<Jack_Yu> smartboyhw, 好主意，谢谢！
<smartboyhw> Jack_Yu, how many of these software in archive.ubuntukylin.com can actually be put in to Ubuntu?
<smartboyhw> Nothing?
<Jack_Yu> smartboyhw, 因为在国内有很多合作商，我们与他们签署的授权协议都是给UbuntuKylin，而不是给Ubuntu。
<smartboyhw> Jack_Yu, OK
<Jack_Yu> smartboyhw, 他们的产品本来就是在国内使用，如果让他们跟外企（Canonical）签署合作协议，他们不愿意。
<smartboyhw> Jack_Yu, eh
 * smartboyhw thought China is opening-up-.-
<Jack_Yu> smartboyhw, 呵呵，反正这里面很多麻烦的事情。我们一开始也是鼓励都加入到Ubuntu Archive中的。
<Jack_Yu> 因为签署英文的合作，法务不好处理。
<Jack_Yu> 同时，他们有自己的其它顾虑。
<Jack_Yu> 其实我们是希望进入Ubuntu Archive的，这样可以默认集成到UbuntuKylin的ISO中。现在这样还需要用户手动安装。
<Jack_Yu> 现在的WPS、马上推出的金山快盘for UbuntuKylin，以及后续的其它合作，都只能采用这种模式。
<Jack_Yu> smartboyhw, sorry I use simplify Chinese. Because I'm busy with some other work, I want to input fast a bit:).
<smartboyhw> Jack_Yu, no worries, I can understand easily
<Jack_Yu> :)
<smartboyhw> Jack_Yu, the users will be able to use a GUI tool to install such software?
<Jack_Yu> smartboyhw, yes.
<smartboyhw> Jack_Yu, good
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-09
<JackYu> happyaron, hi
<pishuilu> happyaron: 你知道ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu源码里，翻译文件模板.pot文件是怎么生成的么？
<wiky> android管家是在安卓上搭建一个“服务器”来和PC通信？ 为啥不直接用USB
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-10
<jzheng> JackYu, ping
<JackYu> jzheng, pong
<jzheng> JackYu, 开会？
<jzheng> JackYu, anthony is taking vacation, and I will hold the mtg
<JackYu> jzheng, 好像ypwong休假了，没有brige，所以推到周五了。。。
<jzheng> jzheng, ok.....
<jzheng> JackYu, ok, ...
<JackYu> jzheng，晕，忘记了。刚才发邮件出来，改到周五下午3-4:30
<jzheng> JackYu, 好吧，没关系，
<JackYu> 我把讨论的内容已经发出来了。
<jzheng> JackYu, ok,那今天就不开了吧？
<JackYu> jzheng, 是的，不开了吧～ 刚才跟aron和fj已说了改到周五:)
<jzheng> JackYu, ok
<JackYu> 你周五下午OK不？
<jzheng> JackYu, 我可以，
<jzheng> JackYu, 我发信出来确认一下，不过不知道Bin是否可以
<jzheng> 我来问问
<JackYu> jzheng, OK
<JackYu> happyaron, bug #232829
<ubot5> bug 232829 in Moovida "Catch image loading errors" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232829
<JackYu> no, merge request #232829
<JackYu> https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-cdimage/kylin/+merge/232829
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-11
<maclin> happyaron, ping
<happyaron> maclin: pong
<maclin> happyaron, UKSC的入库你帮忙看看？
<happyaron> maclin: 嗯，今天都会看。
<happyaron> maclin: 晚上还要和jack出去，看不完的话就只能明天。。。
<maclin> happyaron,明天来得及不？
<happyaron> 没关系，有些不需要uife的
<JackYu> happyaron, UKSC能upload不？
<happyaron> JackYu: 还没看呢。。。刚开始弄
<JackYu> happyaron, 加油啊
<JackYu> :)
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> JackYu: 地点定了么
<penghuan> 今天的iso是用seeds做出来的
<penghuan> ubuntu-kylin-docs已经有了
<happyaron> 赞
<penghuan> ubuntukylin-default-settings可能要改些东西，我让皮水露跟进
<JackYu> 好，请测试组先测
<penghuan> 嗯，这2天让他们多测测
<JackYu> happyaron, 北航附近
<happyaron> JackYu: 好，一会儿群里说声
<happyaron> penghuan: UKSC传了
<happyaron> Kobe_Lee: ^^
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-12
<maclin> happyaron, ping
<JackYu> ypwong, 我在线了
<ypwong> JackYu, calling now
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<ypwong> can't hear you?
<JackYu> 可以
<ypwong> JackYu, 我这边有点延时
<JackYu> ypwong, 晚上有时间没？一起跟will在IRC上同步一下情况。
<JackYu> 估计10PM以后了。
<ypwong> JackYu, ok 我尽量
<JackYu> 好的，那到时候ping你。
<JackYu> 20分钟左右。
<JackYu> happyaron, 优客天气需要upload一下，thanks https://launchpad.net/indicator-china-weather/+download
<JackYu> 1.2.2
<JackYu> 错了,2.1.2
<happyaron> ok
<ypwong> JackYu, i'm here, ping me when you it starts
<JackYu> ypwong, OK, I'm still on a conf.... I will go back to the hotel at about 10:30 PM.
<ypwong> JackYu, oh so busy
<JackYu> :(
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-09-10
<wsdjeg> ubuntu 15.10是否修复了mysql的bug
<zhangchao> 具体bug是指？
<wsdjeg> 15.04 apt安装mysql在终端登录后 无法输入中文 复制一段中英混合 也只显示英文
<wsdjeg> 刚才测试了下 已经修复了
<wsdjeg> 不是编码集问题
<wsdjeg> 另外还有一个bug比较严重,就是使用自带的软件更新器进行更新是,倘若更新软件中有jdk等需要手动接受条款的软件,那么更新将会卡在这个地方,出现异常.因为更新器并不像终端中这样可以在更新过程中可以手动操作.
<wsdjeg> 尤其是使用第三方源安装了软件之后的更新 这个问题更容易出现
<wsdjeg> \exit
<wsdjeg> \quit
<willcooke> hey Trevinho
<willcooke> Hi everyone
<Trevinho> Hi!
<ypwong> hi!
<ypwong> this is anthony
<willcooke> Hi ypwong!
<handsome_feng> Hi, this is Li jianfeng
<Trevinho> hi handsome_feng
<pishuilu> Hi!
<zhangchao> hi，this zhangchao
<handsome_feng> hi , marco
<willcooke> Trevinho and hikoko were telling me what a great time they had in Changsha.  Thank you for making them feel so welcome.  I hope you go some good information during the meetings
<willcooke> *hikiko
<jzheng> hi, this Joey, :)
<jzheng> do we have a agenda for about what we are going to discuss today?
<willcooke> As I understand it then, this is a chance for Kylin engineers to get any help they might need while hacking on Unity 7.  I guess that moving the launcher is probably a high priority task?
<ypwong> hi will and marco
<ypwong> hi zhangchao
<ypwong> hi handsome_feng
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: I think you're the one most involved with what willcooke says, isn't it?
<handsome_feng> Yes, and also the lockscreen
<willcooke> jzheng, I'm not aware of an agenda.
<ypwong> handsome_feng, have you decided the final look of the desktop?
<ypwong> just move the launcher to the bottom of the screen and keep the panel at the top?
<jzheng> willcooke, ok,
<Trevinho> ypwong: that was what we said... Move OPTIONALLY to the bottom :)
<ypwong> yes, make it optional
<Trevinho> jzheng: not really an agenda yet, as we just met the last week... So probably there's nothing new. But to ensure things are going in the right direction
<Trevinho> so, zhangchao, handsome_feng is there anything you need for your development, how things are proceeding? Are you encountering any blockers?
<jzheng> Trevinho, i see. I saw your email about the intro wizard, shall we talk a bit about this today?
<Trevinho> jzheng: yeah... That's another point. Isn't jack here?
<ypwong> no he's not here
<ypwong> his nick is jackyu
<jzheng> yep, Jack is not here
<zhangchao> about move the panel，more detailed design still doing
<jzheng> but I think zhangchao can do the follow-up
<jzheng> zhangchao, will you want to discuss the wizard today, or wait for jack?
<Trevinho> zhangchao: do you mean the top panel? As for now, please just foucs on launcher... It's already a big task :)
<Trevinho> zhangchao: as for the wizard... Any news from design?
<Trevinho> DO you need anything else?
<handsome_feng> Trevinho: I just push the first version to launchpad
<jzheng> handsome_feng, can you share the link?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: yeah, I saw it. I gave just a quick look
<zhangchao>  yes，I mean the Launcher ，not top panel，sorry
<Trevinho> jzheng: https://code.launchpad.net/~feng-kylin/unity/unityshell-rotated-kylin
<jzheng> cool~ thx
<handsome_feng> o , thank you , marco
<Trevinho> zhangchao: yeah, no problem... Let's just use the same naming otherwise we risk (and yeah, I know that the launcher is actually /a panel/ :))
<Trevinho> zhangchao: design, you mean... How to design icons or tiles or what?
<zhangchao> Trevinho:  yes ，Our current design lacks some details
<Trevinho> zhangchao: ok... Let me know when you've it
<Trevinho> zhangchao: for the wizard, do you know any news? Has design looked at it?
<ypwong> zhangchao, do you plan to modify the launcher to look different from the current Unity 7 launcher?
<zhangchao> Trevinho: ok，about wizard ，I  I have already discussed with our designers
<zhangchao> ypwong: yes, will look some different
<Trevinho> ypwong: I believe so... But that's doable by just replacing the themed icons. So it can be without heavy changes
<ypwong> hi jackyu
<jackyu> hi
<willcooke> hey jackyu
<Trevinho> hi jackyu
<zhangchao> Trevinho: our  designers is too busy in this month
<jackyu> hi, willcooke and Trevinho
<Trevinho> zhangchao: mh, I understand... Ok, let's wait, but we should get something before the 16.04 cycle start or the time won't be enough
<Trevinho> jackyu: zhangchao was telling me about the wizard designs...
<jackyu> Got it, thanks. I think the most important thing is to join the work of U7 now.
<jzheng> jackyu, we need some draft design for wizard earlier
<jzheng> jackyu, once design is confirmed, then we can start the development
<ypwong> yeah, we will need several iterations to revise the wizard design
<Trevinho> well, I think is important to join the development even for fixes, isn't it?
<Trevinho> So... Well, I've sent the guys involved some infos in how to get involved... Are they encountering any problem?
<Trevinho> I think the best way to get used to the code, is starting to look around how to fix some bugs that affect both of us
<Trevinho> I sent you some lists, but launchpad is full of bugs :)
<ypwong> jackyu, what do you think?
<jackyu> ypwong,  they could start the design at the end of this month.
<handsome_feng> Trevinho: yes , we will try to fix some appropriate bug
<jackyu> Trevinho, I agree. They are starting by fixing some bugs^
<Trevinho> great
<Trevinho> So... About this, I want to introduce you to a tool that we'll be using in next weeks
<Trevinho> It shouldn't be blocked in china: https://trello.com/b/9YvUSYqq/unity-7
<handsome_feng> ok, got it!
<Trevinho> handsome_feng and zhangchao should sign-up and then we can add you to the board
<Trevinho> zhangchao_phone: https://trello.com/b/9YvUSYqq/unity-7
<Trevinho> so, basically we can manage our status by looking at these cards
<Trevinho> moving them in the right area, so we can see how things are proceeding
<handsome_feng> OK
<Trevinho> I might probably need to include you, let me see
<zhangchao_phone> sorry,my network have some error
<handsome_feng> i have sign-up
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: nice, I've added all you guys to the board
<Trevinho> So, the idea is that you add the cars you're working on, and you WANT work on, and you move them accordingly
<zhangchao_phone> we need agenda for next meeting,Where shall we write a meeting agenda?
<handsome_feng> Got it
<ypwong> use wiki?
<Trevinho> ok, wiki is fine
<Trevinho> I would also use gdocs, but it's more problematic for you guys. So wiki is fine. Once you've a page setup please send it to me
<zhangchao_phone> ok
<Trevinho> ok, I think we introduced the most important stuff... Right now, focus on bugs, if you don't have other backlog (but I guess you have it).
<Trevinho> let me know whether you need any help, I'm more or less always available
<Trevinho> If there's anything else, I'd wrap this up
<jackyu>  guys, reconnect just now... sorry for our bad network:(. Our work time is to 17:30, so the network...
<jackyu>  Trevinho, do you have some proposed bugs for Kylin engineers?
<Trevinho> jackyu: yeah, so basically here's a list of bugs and small features you can work on https://gist.github.com/321f601a35cad67b510e
<Trevinho> And I've some others... I could tag these on launchpad so that we've a list there as well
<Trevinho> We need to define a proper list to then include in trello, but in general that is a good starting point. As there are also small features
<Trevinho> Then, for starting, any itch you want to scratch is welcome.
<jackyu> OK, that's great!
<zhangchao_phone> is there anything need to discuss ?
<Trevinho> I think not yet... At least, from my side. We just need to get some feedback from design. And I'd like you to get involved with some bugs you pick as a start...
<handsome_feng> Right, it looks as though we've covered the main items
<handsome_feng> Maybe wrap this meeting up?
<zhangchao_phone> ok, thanks guys.
<willcooke> thanks everyone.  See you in two weeks time
<jackyu> bye, every one. I'd go back to home:)
<handsome_feng> Thank you all for attending. bye
<jzheng> jackyu, don't forget that this meeting will happen biweekly
<jzheng> jackyu, ttyl :)
<Trevinho> bye guys, see you soon
<pishuilu> bye  everyone
